# Evidence of Personal History



## SharonJ (Aug 9, 2011)

I have come to a cross road. Question 8 on the Backgound declaration from(IMM5669) states that we have to provide evidence from employers for the last 10 years in regards to wages, job description time frames etc. Has to be signed by a supervisor and on company letterhead.

My problem is that my husband worked for a company in 2003-2004 that has doesnt exist and the part that does was sold and all documentation destoyed due to tax time frame limitations. We have contact with his immediate supervisor at the time can he write a stat declaration or something to assist. As it is so long ago it makes it hard.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

letter with the explanation that the company went bankrupt so that they could not write statements about his job for these 18 months. He could prove his experience for more than 10 years through other jobs (with all the paperwork that was necessary) and he got his visa without further questions.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Oops, part of my response is missing... 
New attempt:

My husband faced a similar problem when he applied for through the Federal Skilled Worker program in 2009: one of the companies he had worked for, went bankrupted. So he could not prove these 18 months.
But our immigration consultant advised to write a letter regarding this employment, letter with the explanation that the company went bankrupt so that they could not write statements about his job for these 18 months. He could prove his experience for more than 10 years through other jobs (with all the paperwork that was necessary) and he got his visa without further questions.


----------

